# 18x18x24 ExoTerra Forrest Floor



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, 

So I managed to find a used 18x18x24 exoterra from the local store at a bargain, and I'm slowly setting it up. It's drilled in the bottom with a drain, and I'm going to go with a false bottom setup from Hydrophyte, and a terrestrial setup similar to his 37g. So far, I have cleaned it out and painted the outside of the back and left pane. I plan on putting this corner against a wall in a corner. The piece of wood will be positioned there. 

For plant's I'd like to have 3-4 nice mini-palms with a few climbing aroids, a jewel orchid, and some neoregalia on the stump. I plan on lighting with a couple of LED bulbs. 

As far as stocking, I have a group of 4 mature leucs that will inhabit this. 

Here are the initial pics. 

Crude sketchup plan









Empty









Painted and woody



























Let me know what you guys think of my plan. Any suggestions on plantage? I should have the false bottom in place next week and then planted shortly there after.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Based on the large amount of vertical space I would suggest a terraced background for the luecs to utilize maximum surface area. Also obligatory ET fern suggestion


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

jackxc925 said:


> Based on the large amount of vertical space I would suggest a terraced background for the luecs to utilize maximum surface area. Also obligatory ET fern suggestion


Can you elaborate on this ET fern? lol

And yes I agree that the leucs will need more climbing space. But, I'd like to try and avoid doing an interior background. I will be adding a few more pieces of wood to supplement the vertical space as well as increasing the forest floor feel. I think proper plant choices on the floor will help, and the plants on the stumps will be more climbing space in essence. 

In the end, I'd like this sort of feel. Borrowed image, not mine 
http://www.nickgarbutt.com/images/dmImage/xLargeImage/Reticulated-Python_leaf-litter_1.jpg


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Where did you get that stump? That is amazing. There are a zillion little spot to plant epiphytes on that stump.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

It's 2 pieces of malaysian driftwood. There is a stump and a tall branch. The branch was too tall so I cut it to 14", so it'll be probably 18-19" tall in the tank. I'm gonna mount that onto a piece of plastic to keep it stable and upright. 

Thanks to hydrophyte's help, I've put together a tentative plant list:

1x Asterogyne martiana
2x Calyprotcalyx pachystachys
1x Licuala triphylla
1x NOID Philodendron
1x Schismatoglottis 'Frosty Kiss'
6x Neoregalia, mounted on the woodwork
2-4x Jewel orchid

I think with the assortment of mini palms and aroids accented by the aroids and jewel orchids will recreate a nice forest floor biotope. I'll have plenty of wood in there for climbing, and mounting epiphytes. 

Should be getting everything going next week hopefully.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful piece(s) of wood. That looks like and 18" cube tank in one of the pics. You sure of the dimensions? It looks like differnt tanks in the photos?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for your comments! When I posted the first picture, it squished it down. If you click on it you'll see the difference. For some reason it does this with all my phone pictures and not my camera pictures...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I think that those palms will look real nice in there. I have this quick picture that shows the _Licuala triphylla_ (upper right) and _Calyptrocalyx _(lower right).










The _Licuala triphylla_ is really cool because it is a true miniature palm. It doesn't grow much bigger than 12" tall. This page at rarepalmseeds.com has a couple good pictures of more mature plants...

Licuala triphylla

The _L. triphylla_ might eventually sucker for you too and give you some new little plantlets.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

A little progress update with this tank.

I got 2 plant orders this week. The first was a set of terrestrials from Hydrophyte containing a few aroids and some mini palms. I also got an order of neoregelia from Jason at TropicalPlantz. I was hesitant to buy from him at first, but he said I'd never order bromeliads again from anywhere else so we made a deal. You can judge for yourself, but I'm really impressed, and he was totally right. 

Here's the current plant list:
_Licuala triphylla
Asterogyne martiana
Calyptrocalyx pachystachys
Schismatoglottis sp.
Philodendron sp.
Neoregelia
-Rapha x Betty Head
-Rossa Lineata x Marble Throat
-Blushing Tiger
-Deep Regard
-Punctatissima Hybrid
-Marble Throat_

Here's a youtube video I shot.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Really liking the plant choices, the colours look awesome! 
Some spots for climbers to fill in the back of the tank would look great


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like its coming together. Keep up with the updates.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Everything is going well with this! Leuc quartet is breeding and the plants are exploding!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey that's looking great man. You really used the negative space well in that layout. That _Amorphophallus konjac_ looks really cool in there. I want to work on getting some of the smaller _Amorphophallus_. There are a few species that only reach 6" or so tall. That palm looks happy too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Is this setup still going?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes it is!!! Currently my leucs have infested the viv with eggs and tads. I love the tank though


----------

